# 92 525i led headlight



## Cshireman (Oct 3, 2018)

Just purchased a 92 525i earlier this week. I changed the low beam bulb to LED and now the low beam warning light is on. What should I get to fix that. I looked at different canbus and people are saying it***8217;s not working for their car. Was hoping someone here can recommend one. Thanks in advance for any help. This is my first BMW


----------

